# impossible Reconnaître barrette mémoire 1gb sur Ibook g4



## RICOOL (26 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

j'ai un Ibook G4 (1.07 Ghz power pc G4) avec une mémoire 256 mo ddr sdram d'origine.

J'ai donc acheté chez Macway une barrette mémoire dane elec 1go sodimm ddr 333 pc 2700;
ai suivi les instructions d'installation et ai bien installé je pense la barrette dans son emplacement ... 
mais une fois redémarré mon ibook ne reconnaît pas la barrette, est ce normal? 
ais je oublié qq chose ? 

dans l'emplacement des mémoires le Dimmo/built-in est de 256 mo et le Dimm1/j31 est vide.
Si quelqu'un(e) pouvait m'éclairer, Merci !


----------



## RICOOL (27 Octobre 2008)

en réponse à moi même et après recherche ... mon book g4 datant de juin 2004 il me faut une barrette DDR 266 ...
Voilà !


----------



## RICOOL (29 Octobre 2008)

en réponse encore ;... non, ma nouvelle barrette n'y fait rien et j'ai donc des soucis de lecture de mémoire avec mon Iboook 
si tout de même quelqu'un avait une idée ?


----------



## Littlebrain (29 Octobre 2008)

si ta première barrette n'est pas fixée à la carte mère, essaies de la mettre sur le second slot... ou alors dégages là et mets la barrette de 1Go.


----------



## RICOOL (5 Novembre 2008)

Littlebrain a dit:


> si ta première barrette n'est pas fixée à la carte mère, essaies de la mettre sur le second slot... ou alors dégages là et mets la barrette de 1Go.



sur le g4 il n'ya a qu'une place vide pour de garer, j'ai eu beau changer de barrette rien n'y fait, je l'ai ramenée, je crois que cela vient de mon g4 mais merci quand même


----------



## noyaudecerise (13 Mars 2009)

Bonjour!

Je me suis inscrite sur ce forum exprès parce que je me sentais très concernée par le problème. J'ai moi aussi voulu étendre la mémoire de mon Ibook G4 PPC qui possède une mémoire initiale de 512 Mo intégré. J'ai donc investi dans une barrette mémoire de 512 Mo en donnant toutes les infos nécessaires au vendeur pour ne pas me tromper. Ainsi, j'aurai 1 Go de mémoire! Je l'installe (je pense correctement vu que j'ai suivi les instructions d'apple) et quand je consulte l'information système après avoir tout fini ... surprise! J'ai toujours mon emplacement mémoire de vide d'après lui. Je démonte, et je recommence... toujours le même résultat. 
Avez vous trouvé l'explication à ce mystère? J'aimerai beaucoup avoir de l'aide. Merci!


----------



## -oldmac- (13 Mars 2009)

Surement le slot de mémoire HS, ou barrette de ram défectueuse, marque de ta ram ? Test sur un autre Mac (iBook de préférence)

Voila


----------

